# Raco Jac-Rabbit Parts



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

*Raco Jac-Rabbit, Built Aluminum Shock Towers*

I am looking for Shock Towers.
From what I understand from reading here and elsewhere, Ebay is the best place to try and find Raco Jac-Rabbit parts. Anyone please correct me if I am wrong. It would be great to know a place that has parts.

I ended up building my own... Pictures below..............


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

This is great to see!!!!! Jac-Rabbit parts back in production.
www.gpplastics.com/Raco.html

I called and asked for Phil. I was told he would call back. No call back. I will call again this week. But I would assume if the parts were available they would have taken an order from me.

I have ordered all the aluminum stock I need to build a pair of shock towers myself. I will post some pictures as I go along.


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

Never could find any Raco Shock Towers. Built some myself.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this the same jac-rabbit that was advertised in automotive magazines during the 70s? If so please post a pic, they were always unattainable on my childhood budget.


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, Got them installed. Here are the pics.


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe Raco came out in the early to mid 80's.
I am restoring one and working on the one pictured. When it is finished I will post some pictures.




440s-4ever said:


> Is this the same jac-rabbit that was advertised in automotive magazines during the 70s? If so please post a pic, they were always unattainable on my childhood budget.


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

I will take some pictures of the whole car as soon as it is finshed.

These are photos of an additional bumper mount I am working on. It will accept a 1/2 thick bumper instead of the stock 1/4" I have made it in quite a few shapes and colors.
I have also mounted a foam basher to the front of the bumper for another line of protection. This bumper is much wider and protects almost the whole front wheel also.


----------



## Venomous (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, This took longer than I thought. I have built some more shock towers.
I have done them a variety of ways which I will list below the photo. I changed the shape slightly from my first set of towers. it now is shaped more like the original tower. I also went with two of the same clamps to hold the frame rail in place. I will post some new photos of them installed soon. 










All clamps shown with each tower have the same finish as the tower.
1st. Tower is tumbled and shows slight manufacturing marks.
2nd Same as first then anodized Blue , shows slight manufacturing marks.
3rd. Same as first then anodized Red , shows slight manufacturing marks.
4th. Polished like chrome.
5th. Polished like chrome , then anodized Blue.
6th. Polished like chrome , then anodized Red.


----------

